# Did I get douped?



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

We do from time to time see small white markings in purebred Goldens. It is not very common and the white is usually fairly small. From the picture it looks like there is a substantial amount of white on her muzzle. Add to that the short coat and the not quite Golden looking ears and I would say you have an adorable mix. And there is no English cream short hair breed so I have no idea what dad was but guessing maybe a Lab?

There are some pretty bogus registries out their willing to give "papers" to any one who pays. I would be curious what registering body the papers are from. I am betting it is not AKC. You are more likely looking at Continental Kennel Club papers (an organization in business to supply papers to mix breeders and comercial kennels) which are some times purposely referred to as CKC registration in the hopes buyers will believe they are Canadian Kennel Club papers (which is a reputable and trusted registry).

I would not be happy in your shoes if she was represented as purebred, but honestly she is adorable. Does it at this point really matter?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I don't think she's purebred. Not because of the markings or white fur, that's unusual but not uncommon. However, there is no such thing as a short haired golden retriever. English cream is also just a marketing term used to sell fad colors, nothing different than any other golden. It doesn't sound like the person you purchased from is a reputable breeder. It's possible there were multiple fathers for the litter and your pup came from something short haired. How old is your pup?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I was thinking also the possibility of dual sires.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I see beagle in your puppy. I actually see more beagle or lab mix than I see golden retriever.

I would contact AKC (if the papers were AKC) and see what you should do. 

Obviously - please don't take this the wrong way with the puppy who you've given a home to... that puppy may not be a purebred golden retriever - but seems cute and hopefully has a good home for life, despite the dishonesty of the breeder.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

No, not a Golden Retriever. She is absolutely cute but she is not a purebred Golden. Looking at the markings, I would guess some hound?

It is possible for pups in the same litter to have different fathers, so very possibly the other pups were purebred and she is not. I would guess the other family backed out when they saw her and realized she was not a Golden.


----------



## LittleLadyLucy (Feb 11, 2016)

I have a picture of the dad and mom. I am having issues uploading from my phone but I will try again. 
I reread the conversation I had with the breeder and she never said English cream short hair. She said he is an English cream and then referenced his shorter hair. Take a look at his pic and let me know what you think. 
Also is there a way to prove she is not a pure bred? Like blood test or something? I would expect my money back for this dog if I was lied to. I love her but I paid for a pure bred dog and didn't get one. Can I take legal action? What are my choices? I've never had my own dog before much less issues with being lied to.


----------



## LittleLadyLucy (Feb 11, 2016)

Ok mom dad and the whole litter. My Lucy is the on on the far left.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Mom looks like a golden retriever.... 

Dad could be a Labrador or lab mix though...

Did you see their AKC papers? The papers you got with your puppy - is it papers to register her with the AKC? 

You can definitely pursue this with the AKC (if this is an AKC registration related issue). The breeder would have to submit DNA from the parents and you'd have to have a dna test done on your puppy - I believe - and verify that they were the actual sire/dam on the litter. If not, then that causes problems for them. 

How much did they charge you for Lucy?


----------



## LittleLadyLucy (Feb 11, 2016)

Megora said:


> Mom looks like a golden retriever....
> 
> Dad could be a Labrador or lab mix though...
> 
> ...


I did not see their papers. I have the paperwork to send in for Lucy's papers. I just double checked and it is AKC paperwork. 

She was originally 1,000 but they lowered the price to 800 when the original buyer backed out. 

I wonder how much this dna is going to cost me?


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Dad looks 100% lab, Mom looks 100% golden, and all the puppies look like golden/lab mixes to me.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I think you need to decide what you want to have happen. Do you want to give Lucy back? If not, how much would be a fair price for a mix breed puppy.

In your shoes, I think I would reach out to the breeder and let her know what I was wanting in terms of a resolution. Then see what she comes back with. For what it is worth, I would not be okay with paying $800 for a mix breed and certainly not okay with what seems to be dishonesty. 

If you do not like the response, reach out to AKC. Provide all the information you have including any agreement or contract, pictures and the papers for Lucy. It looks like the testing is $45-$50. DNA FAQs - American Kennel Club
Not sure if there would be a waiver if there is falsification of papers. 

Lying about registration and parentage can be reason the AKC suspends or revokes a breeder ability to register any dogs.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

And sadly mama of Lucy is being advertised for sale on Hoobly

From the breeder's website, the sire, Boomer is described as a short haired English Cream golden--I'm not seeing golden unless he was shaved & even then it doesn't fit


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

You can find several DNA tests here:

Amazon.com: dog dna test: Pet Supplies


I agree, Boomer looks more like a Lab. Here is a photo of a Golden Puppy at 11 weeks old.

Have to say, Lucy is very adorable.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

If the mom is for sale and you are thinking you want to challenge the parentage through AKC, you will likely want to move more quickly.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm curious of Boomer's registered name


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

SheetsSM said:


> I'm curious of Boomer's registered name


I am too. Curious, so curious.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If they sold you that puppy claiming it is a pure bred Golden Retriever, then yes you got duped. The male is clearly a Labrador. There is no such thing as short coat english cream. the breeder should provide you with the parents AKC registered names, and the AKC registration. 

Does the paperwork they gave you to register the puppy have the parents registered names on it?


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

The litter was advertised on AKC marketplace: Golden Retriever For Sale by Faythe Andrews - American Kennel Club


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

SheetsSM said:


> The litter was advertised on AKC marketplace: Golden Retriever For Sale by Faythe Andrews - American Kennel Club


Wow, they are brazen.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> Wow, they are brazen.


That or extremely ignorant


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Yes you should get most of your money back. HOWEVE, I hope you do not decide you don't want Lucy because she isn't pure. She will be just as faithful and loving as a pure golden. And she is just so adorable.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You will want to get a move on the AKC and alert them that the dam is for sale... though her DNA would not be my worry, she's clearly a Golden. I don't think your puppy is a fullbred Golden either. If I ever produced a puppy that looked like that, I would DNA the whole litter well before puppy people came to meet and greet. Either the breeder is ignorant, and should not be breeding , or deceitful.


----------



## LittleLadyLucy (Feb 11, 2016)

3 goldens said:


> Yes you should get most of your money back. HOWEVE, I hope you do not decide you don't want Lucy because she isn't pure. She will be just as faithful and loving as a pure golden. And she is just so adorable.


Lucy is here to stay! A Lab or Golden is fine with me. I am actually worried that the breeder will try to take her back instead of giving me a refund.


----------



## LittleLadyLucy (Feb 11, 2016)

Prism Goldens said:


> You will want to get a move on the AKC and alert them that the dam is for sale... though her DNA would not be my worry, she's clearly a Golden. I don't think your puppy is a fullbred Golden either. If I ever produced a puppy that looked like that, I would DNA the whole litter well before puppy people came to meet and greet. Either the breeder is ignorant, and should not be breeding , or deceitful.


I will hurry. The breeder "sells" the dog and still breeds her. The new owners give her a comfortable home and she comes back when it's time to have puppies.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I just want to say that I'm so sorry that this happened to you, and I hope you get a resolution that you are happy with. 

Lucy is adorable, and is going to be a great addition to your family. I hope you'll continue to participate here and let us watch her grow with you!


----------



## LittleLadyLucy (Feb 11, 2016)

SheetsSM said:


> I'm curious of Boomer's registered name


Prince Albert Of Sweetwater Creek


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

This all just makes me so sad. People are so deceptive, and just don't even care. They just want to make a buck. 

Fortunately, you are keeping your sweet Lucy. I was so glad to see that. She's a cutie no matter what her DNA is. I am sorry you got duped. But she's lucky she will have a good home. I'll be curious to see what happens with the AKC.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Lucy's adorable and I'm happy to know you'll keep her. 

Please take action soon on this breeder. I don't appreciate such liars.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

This is so sad....by the way there is no such thing as short hair golden retriever anything. You paid $800 and that is ALOT especially for a mix breed.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Seems like there are two possible questions. First, is Boomer the sire of your puppy? The AKC DNA test would answer that question. Second, if he is the sire, is he a purebred Golden? I don't think the AKC DNA test would not answer that question.

Was Boomer shaved in that picture? Hard to tell.


----------



## LittleLadyLucy (Feb 11, 2016)

Tahnee GR said:


> Seems like there are two possible questions. First, is Boomer the sire of your puppy? The AKC DNA test would answer that question. Second, if he is the sire, is he a purebred Golden? I don't think the AKC DNA test would not answer that question.
> 
> Was Boomer shaved in that picture? Hard to tell.


I don't believe he was shaved because she had mentioned his "shorter coat". 

I contacted AKC and the DNA department said they can not find out if she is pure bred through DNA and they sent me over to impure breeding department. I am waiting to hear back from them. I am going to discuss this with my vet tonight at our appointment. I am really lost as to how I need to approach this. 
I need to gather my proof and then maybe approach the breeder and request a refund. I would accept $600 or even $400 returned to me. I have no idea how to be firm with her that I will not accept her deceit. Oye! What did I get myself in to?


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

How sad of that breeder, makes one mad.

She is adorable but as other have stated she is not a pure golden she looks like my friends dog which is a golden/lab mix.

good luck with her!!


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

LittleLadyLucy said:


> I need to gather my proof and then maybe approach the breeder and request a refund. I would accept $600 or even $400 returned to me. I have no idea how to be firm with her that I will not accept her deceit. Oye! What did I get myself in to?


Getting proof and confronting is the way to do it. Show her the proof and ask for refund, if she denies, ask her to show proof Lucy is purebred and proof that her father is a purebred golden. Also mention that no one has heard of "short coat" goldens and if it's a new breed of golden only she has. 

I would also suggest registering a complaint against her with concerned clubs if she doesn't give in and refund you, partially at least. 

Hang in there. I too have got scammed or duped when I was younger and understand how you feel. It's frustrating and makes you angry. Best of luck *hugs*. Just confront firmly and be cool about it as showing anger doesn't help.


----------



## Coopsmom (Jan 13, 2015)

I am so disgusted with breeders who take advantage of people in this way. The sire's information on K9Data is VERY sketchy with limited information. The dam is not listed on K9Data. Neither sire or dam have elbow, heart, eye clearances per OFA.
The breeder also advertises a "breed to own" program whereby the "secondary family" gets a "free dog" (females only) that the breeder continues to use for their breeding program.
In terms of getting a refund, I don't know what type of recourse you have. Did you sign any sort of contract? Did the breeder represent that the puppy had "all health clearances"? 
I am sorry that you were likely mis-led but appreciate that you will give your new pup a loving home.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

How awful for you, some people have no morals.
I was going to ask as above, was there a contract in place for the sale? 
Your pup is so cute, but really seems to have a little beagle/hound in her to me, even in the picture with her siblings her ears look so different.
This "breeder" should not be allowed to get away with this - I hope AKC come back with some instructions on how you should go about this and get at least some of your money refunded.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I think the first step would be to see if Boomer is the sire. If he isn't, she would be in big trouble with the AKC. Just telling her you have contacted AKC and are prepared to request a DNA parentage test may be enough for her to offer you all or some of your money back in exchange for you dropping the test idea. Then, it depends on whether you just want want your money back or want to pursue it further on ethical grounds.

If he is the sire, it gets more complicated, because then it would be his parentage in question. Unless his parents have DNA results on file with the AKC, there is probably no way to pursue that.

Or, you could just do one of those Wisdom panels which purport to tell you what breeds are in your mixed breed dog. I don't believe they are very accurate but might work for your purposes.

And I am just passive aggressive enough to post my puppy's picture on that mom's group with a caption stating I bought her from that breeder  And if I had done a Wisdom panel or AKC testing, posting those results. All facts, no opinion or supposition.


----------



## Coopsmom (Jan 13, 2015)

the breeders Facebook page has a number of photos of their "goldens" with white markings.... and it looks like they just imported an "english cream". They talk about "pure white" goldens.... all red flags!! I also noticed that the dam (listed for sale) is advertised as a "mostly outdoor dog" so wonder if your particular pup may be the product of a different sire. Seems that this breeder has bred at least 4 litters just in the past 4-5 months! Ugh!!


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Coopsmom said:


> Seems that this breeder has bred at least 4 litters just in the past 4-5 months! Ugh!!


 unbelievable!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Their website says Boomer is 8. The OFA listing for Prince Albert of Sweetwater Creek says he is a purebred Golden born in April 2009, making him 6. Perhaps that's just a typo, but it's a bit strange.

The puppy in the picture does look very houndy, but hard to say if that's just the mismarks on the face. I don't think I can say from that single photo that his headshape is truly off for a Golden or if it's just the markings. It's worth nothing that several of the other puppies advertised in the litter have similar markings. The puppy's coat is also _a lot_ smoother/shorter than I'm used to seeing on Goldens of that age.

They do reference Boomer's "star" in some of their FB comments, so maybe that's a mismark and he is really the father? Boy does he not look like a purebred Golden in that photo, though. Doesn't look like pure lab to me either. Definitely no houndy aspects in him, though. If I had to guess, I'd say Boomer was 1/4 or 1/2 lab, but maybe it's a misleading picture and a weird clipper cut and he's really a mismarked purebred Golden. 

I'd LOVE to see a Wisdom DNA test on this puppy. 

Regardless, you are not in the territory of somebody I'd call a reputable breeder. Minimal clearances, breeding well outside the ethical guidelines established by the GRCA, breeding untrained and unproven dogs to turn a profit, etc. And yet, somehow, their prices are just as high as the people who really do everything right!

Lucy is adorable, though. You may have paid a lot for a lesson about reputable breeding, but there's every chance that you've gotten an adorable, wonderful companion dog.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes you got duped for a grand but she sure is cute!

Not even close to a Golden pup so consider her a rescue and I hope this "breeder" gets shut down.

Great Golden breeders have a long waiting list and pick and choose who might get one of their pups. It can take years to find a breeder that does it all for the best of the breed.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

She's cute. But this screen shot just hurts my heart.










"AKC proudly supports dedicated and responsible breeders" and in the same picture is a puppy that is clearly not a Golden. Cute, yes. Worthy of a loving home, of course, but there is nothing responsible about that puppy or a puppy that should be pictured on an AKC site for a "Golden Retriever". Funny you would think they would have people approving web pages and such and seeing this foolishness.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

ILoveMyGolden said:


> "AKC proudly supports dedicated and responsible breeders" and in the same picture is a puppy that is clearly not a Golden. Cute, yes. Worthy of a loving home, of course, but there is nothing responsible about that puppy or a puppy that should be pictured on an AKC site for a "Golden Retriever". Funny you would think they would have people approving web pages and such and seeing this foolishness.



Certainly not a AKC site. Kinda like a seen on tv only get it now thing, sigh.

Anyone can do misrepresentation these days over the net.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

LittleLadyLucy said:


> I don't believe he was shaved because she had mentioned his "shorter coat".
> 
> I contacted AKC and the DNA department said they can not find out if she is pure bred through DNA and they sent me over to impure breeding department. I am waiting to hear back from them. I am going to discuss this with my vet tonight at our appointment. I am really lost as to how I need to approach this.
> I need to gather my proof and then maybe approach the breeder and request a refund. I would accept $600 or even $400 returned to me. I have no idea how to be firm with her that I will not accept her deceit. Oye! What did I get myself in to?


 What they CAN do is determine whether the supposed sire IS the sire. And I would ask that they do that. For if he is a lab, those markings are not Lab markings either- more like Toller markings. And her earset is more like a Beagle.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

GoldenCamper said:


> Certainly not a AKC site. Kinda like a seen on tv only get it now thing, sigh.
> 
> Anyone can do misrepresentation these days over the net.


That unfortunately is a screenshot from the AKC marketplace website...where you can search for by zip code/breed for puppies much like a classified ads section though in this case sponsored/hosted by the AKC.


----------



## kmb (Apr 24, 2009)

First off your pup is adorable!!!! My daughter had a dna test done on a dog she was going to adopt. She bought it on-line. It was pretty accurate as far as they could tell. The vet had told them he thought the pup had about 1/4 pitbull. They wanted to be sure before taking the dog so did the test. It came back 1/4 pitbull. It was not very expensive I think around $70.00. Do a search I'm sure you will find it. They had to swab the cheek and send the sample in.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

This is just my thought, is it possible for few members here to contact AKC by phone or email about this case, the breeder and help the op? 
 preferably members who live closer to where op is situated. We are all golden lovers and I think we shouldn't let someone use "purebred golden retriever" just to make cash and cheat people who want a golden.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

That sire look 100% yellow lab to me. Your pup sure is cute! You have to decide how much of your personal energy is worth going after this "greeder". I would prefer to see you follow through with challenging her at the akc, as it may help prevent her from scamming more people. If you can get any money back, great, but I doubt it. My advice- if it takes away from you enjoying your new pup and life, don't bother. Have fun with her!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh god, someone asked her about the markings on her facebook page and she said, this is an adult with the markings. She really is a piece of work. Also who is this "pure white golden" who will mother the next litter. She really needs to be shut down


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

You could contact the Florida Department of Agriculture Law Enforcement and/or the Sheriff's office in the county where the sale took place. Misrepresentation of breed is a misdemeanor first degree according to s.828.29(16) Florida Statutes. They may be able to help you and they may also prevent further fraud.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

lhowemt said:


> That sire look 100% yellow lab to me. Your pup sure is cute! You have to decide how much of your personal energy is worth going after this "greeder". I would prefer to see you follow through with challenging her at the akc, as it may help prevent her from scamming more people. If you can get any money back, great, but I doubt it. My advice- if it takes away from you enjoying your new pup and life, don't bother. Have fun with her!


I tend to agree with this comment. You have a lovely pup and you've got to ask yourself was she was worth 800$? There are a lot of Golden Retriever mixes on Kijiji going for 8-1,000$ here and everyone wants 1500, for Doodles, which blows my mind! Go after her at the AKC level!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

DJdogman said:


> Oh god, someone asked her about the markings on her facebook page and she said, this is an adult with the markings. She really is a piece of work. Also who is this "pure white golden" who will mother the next litter. She really needs to be shut down


That picture looks really familiar. It reminds me of a picture posted here awhile back, in a similar discussion on white markings on a Golden.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Tahnee GR said:


> That picture looks really familiar. It reminds me of a picture posted here awhile back, in a similar discussion on white markings on a Golden.


This one? http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...r/41474-mismarked-golden-retriever-puppy.html


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

rabernet said:


> This one? http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...r/41474-mismarked-golden-retriever-puppy.html


That's it! Wow, you are good 

Something is definitely off-the first post with the picture of the dog with white markings is dated 8/15/2008.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

She is a sweetie but I understand your concerns, being cheated isnt nice or right and Im amazed they are getting away with it. The Sire looks like a lab / golden mix to me. His eyes and ears look more golden than lab but his coat, build and tail look more lab than golden to me.
Here in the UK we have a government department called trading standards and if something is sold under misrepresentation, lies etc then they are investigated and prosecuted. Is there something similar there you could go to? 
A friend has a dog that looked similar to your Lucy as a puppy,i think hes a spaniel, beagle, labrador mix and was sold as such! 
So pleased Lucy is staying with you and I hope we get to see her grow on here.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Tahnee GR said:


> That's it! Wow, you are good
> 
> Something is definitely off-the first post with the picture of the dog with white markings is dated 8/15/2008.


Google Image Search FTW!!!! :


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> That's it! Wow, you are good
> 
> Something is definitely off-the first post with the picture of the dog with white markings is dated 8/15/2008.


She's not claiming that dog as hers, she's simply trying to justify why the pups she produces don't look like golden retrievers. 

I'm more concerned that she thinks her sire is a "short haired English Cream"--which is what, a yellow lab?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I do see that Boomer has DNA on file with AKC.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I thought I saw that both parents were DNA'd on AKC. Which leads one to wonder why the bitch would be DNAd unless there has been a past question as to parentage.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Prism Goldens said:


> I thought I saw that both parents were DNA'd on AKC. Which leads one to wonder why the bitch would be DNAd unless there has been a past question as to parentage.


True, while frequently used sires are required to be DNA'd by AKC, I know of no such requirement for bitches.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

SheetsSM said:


> She's not claiming that dog as hers, she's simply trying to justify why the pups she produces don't look like golden retrievers.
> 
> I'm more concerned that she thinks her sire is a "short haired English Cream"--which is what, a yellow lab?


Interesting but there is nothing in the picture to indicate that the dog in the background with the white markings is indeed a Golden Retriever.

Many of the English style dogs don't carry the amount of coat and furnishings that American style dogs do, but they certainly carry more than a Lab does :doh:


----------



## LittleLadyLucy (Feb 11, 2016)

I am so thankful for all of you that commented on this situation. I am going to continue to pursue this case. I don't have high expectations for the result but at the very least I am trying. 
I received an email from the AKC Impure Breed department. They want the puppy to be 6 months old before they will acknowledge it. I don't know what to do next at this point. 
I will update with my progress on this. I have to talk to my mother again. Fortunately for me my mother was a breeder herself. She is mad at me right now for not listening to her, who listens to their mother lol? She was a reputable breeder and is disgusted with this lady I am dealing with. Hopefully she can assist me on proving this dog's true identity.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My one golden, a red boy (as were both of his parents) had a small patch of white on his chest and both back feet had white on them. It is noticed in his record that when small he had a shite patch on the top of his head as well. However, when we got him at age 6 months it was no longer there. His full brother, Scooter our first golden,, had no white at all and neither did either parent. 

But I have never seen a dog with markings like a border collie as with that golden sire. Just little patch on chest, possibily on top of head, on feet, But nothing like that. Gotta admit, he is beautiful anyway.


----------



## Coopsmom (Jan 13, 2015)

LittleLadyLucy said:


> I am so thankful for all of you that commented on this situation. I am going to continue to pursue this case. I don't have high expectations for the result but at the very least I am trying.
> I received an email from the AKC Impure Breed department. They want the puppy to be 6 months old before they will acknowledge it. I don't know what to do next at this point.
> I will update with my progress on this. I have to talk to my mother again. Fortunately for me my mother was a breeder herself. She is mad at me right now for not listening to her, who listens to their mother lol? She was a reputable breeder and is disgusted with this lady I am dealing with. Hopefully she can assist me on proving this dog's true identity.


Your story is a real life "cautionary tale" (or tail!). I hope you will get your own situation resolved in a manner that is fair. I also hope you will become a good spokesperson regarding the importance of ethical breeding. Reading the Facebook page of the breeder who sold you your pup is scary. the breeder clearly does close to nothing re: clearances and is breeding multiple litters at a time. She has time limited "sales" on puppies that seem to attract last minute/impulse buyers. She is obviously aware of the "English cream" fad and sells those pups for more. Most importantly, there is absolutely nothing to indicate that she really knows much of anything about the golden retriever breed except that they are super popular and lots of people are willing to buy one with no questions asked. I am guessing that selling puppies brings her a significant source of income!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> That's it! Wow, you are good
> 
> Something is definitely off-the first post with the picture of the dog with white markings is dated 8/15/2008.


I think she was just using the picture as an example to show that pure bred Goldens can have white markings. Which of course is not accurate.


----------



## Jsfali (Dec 24, 2015)

I was looking on the breeder's Facebook and a lot of the puppies do not look like typical golden retriever puppies. They look like lab or beagle mixes. The terminology she uses, the fact that she's selling her current female and now using a "pure white" one, and buying imported English cream males screams a for profit, byb to me.


----------



## kleofarm (Apr 26, 2016)

LittleLadyLucy said:


> I did not see their papers. I have the paperwork to send in for Lucy's papers. I just double checked and it is AKC paperwork.
> 
> She was originally 1,000 but they lowered the price to 800 when the original buyer backed out.
> 
> I wonder how much this dna is going to cost me?


I would question even the Canadian Kennel Club and you can check to see if the litter is registered and the actual dog is from that litter as they are supposed to be tatood. It is not just the markings i see more of questionable issues that are questionable of a full bred golden. What would bother me is if you paid full golden price and you did not get what you paid for and it is the breeders responsibility to prove this. I would keep her as she is cute if she is a pet. It is also the golden's breeders high standards that are very important if it may be a misrepresentation. You do what you feel is right in your heart.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Pure goldens can have white markings. I have witnessed a friend's litter last winter that had a mix of white on most of the 9 pups in the litter. Both parents have excellent field pedigrees. Some pups had white on their chest, some had white on their toes and some had white on their nose and up their muzzle. Coat color was medium to dark golden. Pigment was dark like a golden for nose, eye rings. Definitely goldens, definitely with white. PM me and I'll give you the pedigree and photos. Kind of interesting how much genetic drift can happen sometimes. 

DNA tests for breed are less than accurate, I wouldn't waste my money. DNA to determine that a particular father was the father is a different story. I'm guessing that AKC will ask for a DNA test of the pup so they can compare it to the DNA they have on file for the father. That's the only way to tell what is what.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Agreed- but this particular puppy does not look like a Golden, nor does his sire. 
I wish I were closer to Lehigh Acres, I would make a visit to 'buy a puppy' and take a look-see at the stuff she has on paper.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

I want to see an updated picture of the cute pup.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

I think if you can get some DNA testing done and at the very least prove that she is not pure Golden, you should be able to take her to small claims court. Find out what the going rate is for a good quality Mutt in your area and sue her for the difference in cost. Afterwards even if the AKC doesn't do anything about it, you can always file a report with the BBB.
She's a super cute puppy. =)


----------

